# The wifes new marble jar



## dollarbill (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey all got the wife a nice jumbo jar she wanted to put her marble in a trade thanks to a great guy on this forum. I could see were this post could run away . Were do you all keep yor marbel. Thanks for looken and good luck diggen all.  bill


----------



## woody (Feb 22, 2008)

I lost my marbles a long time ago.

 Ever since I started collecting bottles. LOL [8D]


----------



## rlo (Feb 22, 2008)

I would have thought living w/ a bottle hunter she would have lost her marbles a long time ago!  she was smart to put them in a safe place!  love the bottle by the way!


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 22, 2008)

Keep all the commons in jars but the good ones and ones I don't know about I put to the side.I am careful not to beat them against others.Many good marbles are damaged this way.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey Doug she carefully placed those in there with direct orders for use not to touch just for that reason . Theres a few op marbels and big messed up cats eyes that were plant throw aways her dad recovered .She would know if I move it to belive me. Thanks all for your replys and good luck diggen all. bill


----------



## Cancer (Feb 22, 2008)

The ones i find go into jars..


----------



## woody (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice pipes, Bill.

 Welcome to the forum.[]


----------



## Cancer (Feb 22, 2008)

Thankyou woody,,I'm a retired farmer. Picked up a few Indian artifacts over the years..


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow Woody is right looks like several nice peices there not to mention a great marbel collection .I can only dream right now of something of that magnatude.Thanks for sharing and good luck digging Cancer. bill


----------



## Cancer (Feb 23, 2008)

I've got alot of marbles, Don't know much about them. Picked up alot of them digging in some old one room school house dumps.
 I've been digging for about twenty five years now, dont know much about bottles either, just know i like them..But i'm here to learn


----------



## woody (Feb 23, 2008)

I think we're all here to learn more about this hobby.


----------



## Cancer (Feb 23, 2008)

Thankyou Lobes...

 Been reading up on some of the old threads,,they have a gold mine of info in them..


----------

